# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.08 - New models and repair features

## mohamed73

*As ordinary, uniques functions and methods released.* 
Please do not forget to download new drivers v5.1632_x86_x64 ! 
Core:
Changed : Loader v1952 supported and tested
BugFix : Rebuild support for MT6572 line ( KaiOs and old devices )
Changed : Automatic selection of higher available BASE loader at startup
Changed : Automatic protocol switching for RAPHAEL line
Changed : Initial META protocol support
Changed : AutomaticBoot selection revised. More types and combinations are supported.
Changed : Protocol updated for RAPHAEL line  *New feature : Meta protocol support activated*
!*Support Legacy line ( MT6572 .. MT6595 )
!*Support Raphael line ( MT6750 .. MT6797 )
!*Support Modern Raphael line ( MT6761, MT6765 and newer ) 
Function : Identify ( AP/MD, SWversion info, Security details )
Function : Reset Settings / Format FS ( NOT touch FRP )
Function : Repair security for
Legacy line ( from MT6572 and up to 6580 )
Raphael line ( from MT6570 to MT6765 etc. ) 
!*Devices with SLA will not work for repair without auth! ( even if Meta started )
!*Devices with OTP will not work for repair! ( SW will just show write error ) 
Service:
Changed : Format FS procedure updated
BugFix : Identify procedure updated and revised
Changed : eMMC life counter check ( Raphael, more accurate status handling for latest loaders ) 
UserData:
Changed : Reset Privacy Locks procedure updated 
MemoryTool:
BugFix : Long-run reading optimized for RAPHAEL line 
Firmware reader:
Changed : Updated support for legacy platforms
Changed : Updated support for MT6739 FP-like and KaiOS phones
Changed : Local database update
Changed : Data verification improved
Changed : More types supported 
Flasher:
BugFix : In some cases were made wrong SV5_BL image selection for EMI base
Changed : Protocol updated for RAPHAEL line
Changed : Protocol update for LEGACY line
BugFix : Flash Erase ( whole mode ) revised
BugFix : Flash Pre-Erase ( safe upgrade mode ) revised 
Other:
Changed : Boot helper updated. Take attention to software logs and  follow them. In most cases that enough to setup correct settings
New feature : Reboot option activated in main tab. Switch charge / power off mode after operations
New feature : META switch option activated in main tab. Used to switch SW between FLASH and META mode
Changed : Loader database updated
Changed : Minor changes in GUI, check buttons/fields hints to know more  about alternative modes and special options of supported functions 
Info:
META require working device condition. Charged battery (more than 20%). Installed drivers.
New drivers v5.1632_x86_x64 is at support area.   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

